# Heading Lake Anna (Warm Side)on Saturday



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I am fishing Lake Anna on Saturday morning. If any of you guys are interesting in fishing the warm side, please let me know. We will launch from a private community ramp and fish for WP or LM. If none is coming, I will be fishing for for for Striper in the cold side (Dike 3).

The air temp is predicted 26-32F

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

dam, only if i didn't book a YP trip with Cpt Mike up at Susky this sat


----------



## Hanover_Yakker (Jan 19, 2011)

I will be at the Richmond Fishing Expo all day on SAT, so I won't be able to make it. Thanks for the invite though.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

richardbb85 said:


> dam, only if i didn't book a YP trip with Cpt Mike up at Susky this sat


That will be a lot of fun. I found that YP is very tasty. I will post Whenever I can fish on Saturday.

joe


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Hanover_Yakker said:


> I will be at the Richmond Fishing Expo all day on SAT, so I won't be able to make it. Thanks for the invite though.


I am glad that I see you on this forum. There are some kayakers from Richmond area who fish the mouth of Bay. In May and after you may join them or me fishing in the mouth of the Bay.

joe


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

ComeOn:
Do a search on Lake Anna and you will find some good info about Dike 3.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh well, $#! happens to me often. I got an unexpected Saturday off. Then it happend again. I am working again tonight and tomorrow to fix crash of one of the biggest DBs. Michael and I will try next weekend.

Dang!
Joe


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Rule #1..... the best laid plans often fall by the wayside !!!!

Rule #2.... things happen for a reason !!

so I am predicting great weather and lots of fish for ya

go get em

:fishing:


----------



## redfish12 (Aug 7, 2010)

Joe got out but I had already made other plans after I thought he had to work. I'm hoping he caught some fish!


----------

